# Trophy Tom (Hook's)



## 00Buckshot69 (Dec 30, 2007)

Shot this monster Wednesday evening 5/6/09 

24lbs
10-1/4 beard
1 spur 1-9/16
2 spur 1-5/8
My buddy's say I should have had it mounted and that I will never shoot another bird with spurs that long:yikes:...well cubed it up rolled it in flower then egg wash then bread crumbs and fried it up and it is GONE!!!!!






































The story is on The Snood Dudes team page in the 09 turkey contest thread.
00Bucky


----------



## rayman92 (Nov 18, 2008)

nice job! making me hungry taking about eggs and flour


----------



## LungBuster 21 (Oct 5, 2006)

Holy Hooks!!:yikes:


----------



## double lung (Sep 7, 2007)

Nice bird!!!

Take a piece of string and lay it along the curve of the spur, then measure the string. You get the total length along the curve, so he's probably even better than you thought!!

He's a STUD:yikes:


----------



## beervo2 (May 7, 2006)

Congrats, very nice bird & what a set of HOOKS....:yikes:


----------



## boltaction (Dec 5, 2001)

Congrats, very nice bird.


----------



## HunterHawk (Dec 8, 2005)

i got one like that too bucky and i didnt get it mounted... dont worry i only regret it :lol: but i at least did the whole tail fan and wings and all... you will get another one... no worries

congrats on that monster!


----------



## Wizard3686 (Aug 30, 2005)

Craig what the heck ya doing up man ?


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

Congrats, that right there is a specimen that has escaped many setups and most likely seen his bretheren shot. Cant age um when they get that old. 

I would be happy with that bird, if he had a broken off 1 inch beard:lol:


----------



## EdB (Feb 28, 2002)

That is one awesome Gobbler, great job and congratulations!


----------



## deathfromabove (Mar 2, 2005)

I agree 100% with your buddy......You ate a mounter.......


----------



## FireDoc66 (Oct 9, 2005)

Fantastic! Congratulations!


----------



## 00Buckshot69 (Dec 30, 2007)

Thanks guy's it was a hunt of a life time. I cant wait till next year!!!!


----------



## ArrowHawk (Apr 1, 2003)

WOW very nice Bird

I have to say though I did the opposite with my bird this year. I'm having a Full Strut Gobbling on the Roost Mount done on my bird and I still got the meat.

Mine was 24 pounds with a 10 1/2" Beard, 1 1/4" Spur and the other was 1 3/8" Spur. I figured since he made the record book I would do the Bird justice and have it mounted but thats just me.

Congrats again on a very nice Bird.


----------



## jcp7857 (Mar 22, 2009)

Beautiful bird!


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

That was an Awesome bird, congrats!


----------



## Kwé (Apr 5, 2009)

Congratulations! Nice bird!


----------

